

Microsoft's Vista Problems - garbowza
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/04/25/microsofts-vista-problem/index.html

======
damon
"Mr. Liddell dismissed claims that some customers were reluctant to buy Vista
machines. “There are no Vista-related issues at all,” he declared."

puff puff give, dude...

------
quoderat
With virtualization coming to the forefront, OSes are going to cease to matter
very much soon.

Vista is the last gasp of a dying bloodline.

------
rantfoil
I bought a Lenovo laptop and quite frankly regret it because it runs Vista.
The OS is slow and unresponsive in infuriating ways.

Vista simply is the simple reason why Mac sales have gone through the roof in
the past quarter.

------
angstrom
Vista is to XP as WinMe was to Win98. Microsoft will recover with Windows 7,
but the question will be how much of a role the OS plays in 2010 compared to
what it did in 2001.

